# Kingsley Minstrel



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Anyone have one of these? I have the FET Dream and would like to know if it can do what the Minstrel can and if they stack well together? I don't want to let go of the Dream but would like to have both. The Jester sounds great but I don't think I need the boost as I have one already built into my Nova System or could even use the Dream for a boost. Many that have the Jester seem to leave the boost on all the time anyways and the Minstrel is very much a Jester with the boost engaged.


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm buying a Minstrel from Simon in the next couple weeks or so. Will report back with my thoughts...


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

I just bought one yesterday and tried it out last night. My setup included the Minstrel --> Fet Dream --> Nova System. The left channel out into my SuperReverb and the right channel out into my Mack, both amps had each a Jensen P12N in a 2x12.

The palette of tones the Minstrel offers is amazing and the tubes make it sound very much alive and full, not compressed.

I tried it with my Strat first, which had the loaded pickguard made by Jon Moore. In mode 1 and some of mode 2, the Strat responded very well, but in mode 3 I found using the bridge pickup, the sounds were somewhat shrill and over the top. I had to turn the treble way down on the Minstrel and use the neck pickup, and even then the sounds were still a little too much. I'm going to experiment with this a little more.

Then, I tried my Goldtop and this is where the Minstrel really responded well in all 3 modes. I've never heard my Goldtop sound like this before. The new Classic 57 pups I installed a while back made tones come out of my fingers that I never thought possible coming from my gear. In any mode, there was always plenty of sustain, but in mode 3, they seem to hang on forever. In any mode, I could still clearly hear the chime of the amp and speakers together with the OD, each note being picked and each chord being strummed. 

I then put the Minstrel into Mode 1, turned the OD to about half or so and engaged the FET Dream to stack with the Minstrel. Unbelievable. At first, I was looking at the FET to possibly sell if the Minstrel could do it all, but now I'm finding that it really accentuates and adds to the Minstrel's tones very well, creating a very full yet controlled OD. This is probably accentuated even more due to using two amps.

The Nova was in full bypass mode, so I began experimenting with some mild Chorus/Delay, full Chorus, mild and medium Tremolo settings. Again, the Minstrel added amazing OD to these already very nice effects. Having both channels out to two amps really makes the full Chorus and Tremolo settings sound great.

The parts, fit and finish to the pedal smack of quality. The pedal is heavy and somewhat bigger than I thought and built like a tank. It makes the FET and Nova look like toys in comparison even though they are both well built pedals on their own.

Most likely, once I've had a chance to really spend some time exploring all the various tones from it, I'll then start experimenting with various tubes.

I have heard that with Simon Jarrett, it's all about the tone, but this pedal is a work of art and sheer genius.


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

Cool, thanks for the review! Have you had a chance to play the Jester? I can see how mode 3 might not be optimal for a Strat especially with vintage output singles, as it is the "high gain" mode. Sounds amazing in Simon's Les Paul demo, though. I hear some Marshall-ish, Dumble-ish tones in there.... I just play a K-Line Strat for now, so I'm hoping the Minstrel is a good fit. Too bad there aren't more clips out there. I love the tones Simon was getting, but I'd love to hear clips of the Minstrel with a more raw, less refined/hi-fi sound, if it is capable. Can you get Tubescreamer type sounds out of it as well?


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

No, haven't tried the Jester, but my understanding is that the Minstrel is the same as the Jester with the boost always engaged. I had thought about the Jester and the Juggler, but I like the smaller footprint of the Minstrel and I think it captures much of what those other pedals offer.

I also haven't tried a Tubescreamer either, but I suspect that over time one could glean many of the Marshall-ish Dumble-ish and even Tubescreamer-ish tones out of Simons pedals.

I agree there aren't a lot of demos out there on Simons pedals. It was his demos of the Minstrel I watched over and over that had me sold. At first, I was a little skeptical that I couldn't recreate those tones with my gear considering they were done with Kingsley amps, but I was dead wrong. Following along with Simon's recommendations as he demos the pedal as well as his recommendations that come with the pedals documentation, it was a cinch to produce those tones.


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

Sweet, I think I'm gonna place an order very soon. Hopefully it'll work with my Peavey Classic 30 combo at reasonable volume levels. I'll probably make a quick and dirty demo vid after I get it, and if I do, I'll post it here. Are you finding that the pedal sounds good at lower/reasonable volume levels? I can't crank my amp in the condo complex I'm in, but I don't have to play at whisper quiet volumes either.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Yes, it does sound good a lower volumes, I believe that has something to do with the fact the pedals tubes are emulating what the amps tubes would sound like with similar gain and eq at higher volumes. Not exactly sure about that, though.

I just sold a Peavey Classic 30 late last year and transitioned to a head cabinet configuration. I sure did like that amp. Good headroom and nice overdrive tones for classic rock and blues.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

I had one. Great pedal that offers a wide range of gain tones. I sold it just because I could not justify a $300 pedal and I really prefer only using pedals with batteries. Other than that it would still be here. Great pedal from a great builder and a super nice guy to deal with.


----------

